# Bodypower Expo 2017, May12th-14th.



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey guys...

Who's going to the Bodypower Expo in Birmingham this year?

If so, which day you going and which ticket are you getting?


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Last year I went Friday and Saturday, best of both worlds IMO. Not sure I could go the full weekend, as it goes get slightly boring and queues are a joke. Overall though great expo, all the big stars are there.

FYI, When purchasing tickets, use promo code "BPNP1" at theticketfactory.com to receive a free exclusive gift.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

If you're a muscle magazine victim I can see the appeal


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

I went last year mainly networking reason. Was bought the VIP it was the first time that ive been so didnt make use of the VIP ive never seen so many guys eating from tupperware lol was a decent day

One day was enough for me i went on the Friday,


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

I went to the 1st two editions. I heard each year got busier and busier...


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

I went last year and it was the most boring thing, we'd thought it was a whole day thing, but in the end we generally only stayed for 3 hours at the most and got bored and went back home on the train. A big disappointment, especially having to pay massive amounts to see people such as kai greene etc, although if you like waiting all day to take a photo with someone go ahead and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Never been but can imagine it'll be full of 12 stone blokes strutting around in stringers eating cold chicken out of Tupperware to make it look like they train.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

awful


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Rather die, how cringey.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Was it that bad?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

My mate asked if im going this year i politely declined, waste of 30 quid and a waste of paying a 30 quid train there, plus if you actually wana see someone decent is a 4 hour wait


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I went on the Friday last year and had a good time. Prob because it was my first time. Got to meet Levrone, Big Ramy and Phil Heath among others. Was all pretty cool, but did have to wait over an hour to see Heath. Had my fill after about 4 hours though and headed back (although I wish I'd stayed for the pro show). Worth going the once. Take your own food though as didn't rate the food stands.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

I bet the food stands are really busy too.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

it's hammered every year. we're doing the VIP tickets on saturday this year. I wanted to do Friday but my mate's a PT and has quite a few clients on friday, so we're doing saturday.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Going for the Saturday as the father in law is in the strongman comp.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Sure it takes a lot of hard work but I see the photos and Im not spending my days in a queue. Its a shame it couldn't be done over a lengthier period as someone like me might actually attend then but of course this costs the organisers more.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Sure it takes a lot of hard work but I see the photos and Im not spending my days in a queue. Its a shame it couldn't be done over a lengthier period as someone like me might actually attend then but of course this costs the organisers more.


 never been myself but like you i look at the pictures i think sod that. I dont do busy places and queues, plus it always looks like its full of people that dont even train??

can tell which gimps have been in my gym, they all wear the same freebie BSN t-shirts Monday pmsl.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

I bet thousands and thousands of people will attend this year.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

People will still attend in their masses so I guess they don't really need to change anything. I'd sooner save the entrance fee and buy protein instead of getting lots of "free" samples and just photoshop myself standing beside Jay Cutler! I remember after tyhe first year seeing photos of peoples car boots saying "Look how many free protein samples I got!" We do live in a nation of tight fisted feckers!

Some of the seminars are ok apparently if you get sat at at the front (unlikely). Saying that though its had a few successful years, people obviously have more patience than me. I start giving Post office staff the look of death if Ive been waiting more than 5 minutes so probably not for me. Although I do get treated like Royalty now by one of the post offices as I put in a formal complaint about their staffs lack of knowledge about the services they were selling and they had to be retrained Beast 1 Post Office 0.

Back to topic if a few people were going I might go along for a piss up but that would be about it.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

None of my pals are going, not sure if I'll go again just by myself...


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Not long now lads....who's going?


----------



## Gerry (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm going on my own...first time there. Also buyed the Generation Iron ticket. Any gym nearby that you recommend??


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Gerry said:


> I'm going on my own...first time there. Also buyed the Generation Iron ticket. Any gym nearby that you recommend??


 Emporium http://emporiumgym.co.uk/

Ultimate Fitness http://ultimatefitnessbirmingham.co.uk/


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Gerry said:


> I'm going on my own...first time there. Also buyed the Generation Iron ticket. Any gym nearby that you recommend??


 *bought


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

I've worked there and loved it. If I competed I think I'd enjoy it but having paid twice and ended up walking round three times I left after 4 hours last time. I'm NEVER queuing 4 hours for a photo with a pro. f**k that. I also missed out on at least one chance to win some stuff (I didn't know Glenn Ross had some dumbells I'd have KILLED) over on the CNP stand. That would have made it worthwhile.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Wheyman said:


> *bought


 My local gym asks - have you ''payed''? ha ha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

From what I've seen it's mostly just waiting in queues to meet people, and when you finally get to the front of the queue you can probably feel the people behind you breathing down your neck wanting you to hurry up so they can get their turn, not as if you can really have a chat with the person so you're pretty much literally there for the photo. Since I don't really use social media, a photo isn't of much value to me - especially since I can't go "Ohh, guess who I met and had a photo with the other day!" because most people I know, aren't going to know who the f**k these people are :lol:


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Frost_uk said:


> Emporium http://emporiumgym.co.uk/
> 
> Ultimate Fitness http://ultimatefitnessbirmingham.co.uk/


 Bet those gyms are rammed this weekend


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

dbol Kid said:


> Bet those gyms are rammed this weekend


 Probably.... I train Mon to Fri so hoping to miss it if they are... I know ultimatefitness doing a bbq Friday also


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Frost_uk said:


> Probably.... I train Mon to Fri so hoping to miss it if they are... I know ultimatefitness doing a bbq Friday also


 Might see what emporium is like Friday afternoon, if it's not too busy I'll have a session


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm gonna drop legs this week and not go to gym Friday as know full well will be chocablock due to BodyPower, so chest and arms tonight it is


----------



## IIFYM_ALEX (May 20, 2016)

going tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

UltimateFitness had a good vibe in there tonight!! plenty of peeps in for Expo, not overly busy but more than usual and some great physiques, men and ladies!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just seen some Live feed on the USN FB site....... been watching for 3/4 mins and not seen anyone who looks like they seriously lift?! lol. Not seen anyone who looks like a meat head. Skinny folk looking for freebies.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> just seen some Live feed on the USN FB site....... been watching for 3/4 mins and not seen anyone who looks like they seriously lift?! lol. Not seen anyone who looks like a meat head. Skinny folk looking for freebies.


 What I imagine it to be mate, reason I wouldn't even bother. lol


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Almost 100.000 people attended last year I read....


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking forward to reading the reviews of people who attended this year.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

just got back from it, what a load of shite


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

ellisrimmer said:


> just got back from it, what a load of shite


 It can't be any worse than the Motor Show surely? If you've done both pls rate how bad it is compared to aforementioned


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> just got back from it, what a load of shite


 Why mate?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> It can't be any worse than the Motor Show surely? If you've done both pls rate how bad it is compared to aforementioned


 Not been mate but I imagine if you like motors that would be better



Diegouru said:


> Why mate?


 Because as an expo you would expect the companies to promote their stuff, offer discounts and give proper free samples not bites. But there wasn't, so anything there could've been bought online. I am not fanatical about bodybuilders or fitness models so that is no interest. Only decent thing was the seminars but you've got music pumping everywhere so you can't concentrate that well. Best bit was the birds there.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

ellisrimmer said:


> Best bit was the birds there.


 Same as the Motor Show then


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

i went Saturday and it just didn't seem as big or as busy as previous years.

The highlight for me was the Ben Coomber & Phil Learney talks (as they are every year) and meeting Roman Fritz & Vinny Masone at the Animal stand.

So many birds in Gymshark leggings though - all 'bout dat ass.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

had a few mates go and posting theyre pics up posing and shaking hands with people i have no idea who they are lol. Again, not a meat head in sight, no one with any size, just full of regular Joes. Probably us sted heads no better than pissing money away of shite, and spend the dollar on more gear instead lol


----------



## DB86 (Apr 22, 2015)

Went Friday and spent most the time watching the Strongman competition and caught a bit of the bodybuilding shows as I walked round that way, mainly bikini girls and boys!

The place seemed really quiet by about 3pm, so then pretty much walked on to stands to see if any decent freebies (as you do), think I queued about 20 minutes max for one stand but I didn't mind as was enjoying one of them warrior bars anyway!

The place is definitely turning into a gymshark convention more and more though, I noticed a few companies even had gymshark t-shirts with their company logos on...talk about selling yourselves out!

Although most people in gymshark must have been 8st wet!

and those twins (females of course) who are sponsored by myprotein?!!!! I would love an evening with those!


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

the only people who i know who went were teens who still live with their parents but call themselves "youtubers" so they dont have to get real jobs.

Jordan Peters did a seminar which would have been interesting but other than that it would not have been enjoyable for me


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

DB86 said:


> Went Friday and spent most the time watching the Strongman competition and caught a bit of the bodybuilding shows as I walked round that way, mainly bikini girls and boys!
> 
> The place seemed really quiet by about 3pm, so then pretty much walked on to stands to see if any decent freebies (as you do), think I queued about 20 minutes max for one stand but I didn't mind as was enjoying one of them warrior bars anyway!
> 
> ...


 https://www.instagram.com/thewesttwins/


----------

